# Apply for PE Exam (2 Time)



## rcurras (Jun 25, 2007)

Does anyone have applied to retake the examination in Florida (those who took it last April and failed), and have received any feedback from the board?

Thanks

RC.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

rcurras said:


> Does anyone have applied to retake the examination in Florida (those who took it last April and failed), and have received any feedback from the board?
> Thanks
> 
> RC.


Don't expect to hear much from FBPE. They will send you a postcard in the mail around the time that ELSES opens thier exam registration window. Once you receive the post card, you can just register with ELSES like you did with your original application, except I think you select re-take exam. It is simply a matter of following the prompts - nothing special.

*VERY IMPORTANT:* Keep a close eye on the exam registration windows with ELSES. One year, I missed the window by a weekend and I was unable to register for the exam even though I had clearance to take the exam from FBPE - I lost my re-examination fee to FBPE.

Good luck!

JR


----------



## rcurras (Jul 2, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Don't expect to hear much from FBPE. They will send you a postcard in the mail around the time that ELSES opens thier exam registration window. Once you receive the post card, you can just register with ELSES like you did with your original application, except I think you select re-take exam. It is simply a matter of following the prompts - nothing special.
> *VERY IMPORTANT:* Keep a close eye on the exam registration windows with ELSES. One year, I missed the window by a weekend and I was unable to register for the exam even though I had clearance to take the exam from FBPE - I lost my re-examination fee to FBPE.
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


Correct me if I am wrong: is ELSES deadline (for October exam) September 1st?

Thanks.

RC


----------

